# MKIV brake pads wearing at a sever angle



## Hitchhiker9.33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an 05 GTI and did a full rotor and pad swap in March. Today I was just doing a visual inspection and noticed the floating side, outside visible pads on the front are wearing at a very sever angle. Now I have not noticed any brake fade and my brakes feel great. Also the rotor looks as though it is wearing at an even pace. For example I'm not seeing any wear patterns on the rotors the look perfectly worn in. Has anyone run into this issue. I'll be pulling the wheels soon and will update if I find anything. 

Should note I used non drilled or slotted brembo rotors and hawk performance pads. 

Cheers 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Slide pins and bushings are likely worn out and sloppy.


----------



## Hitchhiker9.33 (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a good point. I was thinking they may have come loose some how. Also I was thinking the floating side brake pad might be getting hung up on the top of the caliper. It seems strange that both front pads and one rear pad are all behaving the same way. As soon as I get a change I will pull the calipers and investigate.


----------

